# Also - updated Torn Udder post with photos



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay - the tears, though the bleed, as fairly small and superficial

But this doe's udder is shot  I am sure. It is SUCH a shame.

Here she was two weeks ago:










Here is is post horrific kidding that ended up with two dead kids. . .

and mind you, it LOOKS better, than it did when she kidded - which is scary. . .

Anyone ever see such a thing? Milk is clear, at this time no mastitis - - -
the injured areas are somewhat hard - but it is from swelling, it seems -

A MESS  We've miked her out 3 times today.



















ALSO - Look at her poor female parts  Those kids were stuck - two coming out at the same time - it was bad. . .

Should that go down in time? It is just hugely swollen, but like the teats, actually. . .

We clean her up pre milking . ..but there is still some gooping. . .very mildly. . .as you can see. . .
she kidded less than 48 hours ago.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

The girl parts are pretty normal. Some of my girls had very swollen girl parts after esp. if a lot of help was needed. Make sure you give her an antibiotic and keep things clean. As for the teats- I'll let someone with more experience in that answer.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Ouch! Well you can use some prep H for her swollen vulva. As far as her teats...I don't know...did they get very swollen prior to kidding? I would definitely try keeping her milked out. Maybe milk her several times a day and try not to let her get full to see if they can heal. As raw as they look I would worry about infection too...


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

They were much bigger prior to kidding. I've covered them in lanolin, but maybe that isn't a good choice?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

ouch...I would definitely put prep H on her vulva as well as get her on antibiotics asap. That has to be hurting bad.  Maybe try giving her some Arnica Montana as well...may help some with the pain.


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

I have her on excenel because I had to go in a pull a kid out. . .going to get 2 more days worth at the vet's today. I am covering the udder in lanolin, too. ..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It really appears as though she has an exteremely bad scraping of the skin, using the lanolin will keep it soft and will prevent it from scabbing, and I would continue milking her though it may be irritating to her, tight teats would hurt her worse.

What you could do after stripping her out, wash her well again and apply a triple antibiotic ointment to the teats and lightly wrap with gauze, to keep the med on her longer without having any bedding stick, Though it looks really bad, I think she will heal fine.
AI secong the preparation H for the vulva...Witch Hazel works great for swelling too.


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Updated photo from tonight - there are many small tears on the left side . . .










I wrapped it lightly in vetwrap after milking


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh my goah -- what happened to her teats? Did they just swell and become inflamed after the kidding? Oh how horrid for you (and her) to have to go theough! I'm sorry...


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

I am not sure - they were worse than this while she was in labor 

They have tears - I think she has kicked at it because it was so full. ..


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, lots of improvement with her teats. Keep up the good work, it pains me to see her teats poor girl. Your doing a great job with her though, cause she's getting better. Keep us updated it's really cool to see the progress of healing she's making.


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Her udder tonight - pre milking


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Pic from tonight - maybe slightly better on the awful side - much better, almost normal, on the left

The blackish areas are scabs and bruising - mostly scabs


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Poor girl!!

Great job!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh you are doing a great job with her. She is looking tons better, pat yourself on the back because she is looking great. Good work thanks for the update.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is healing GREAT!! You definately need a hug for doing what you are and for going through what you have :hug: Keep up what you are doing...she'll be totally healed in no time and I think her udder is not ruined at all, AWESOME JOB :leap:


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness I am so sorry!! Hope she gets better!! :hug:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I think you are doing a wonderful job and that she is improving quickly. I agree with Liz that I doubt her udder is ruined. I even think that once she's healed she will have a lovely FF udder. And some very milkable teats. Keep up the good work!


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...you are doing a wonderful job....keep up the good work.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

here is tonight - I'd be SO happy if both teats ended up like the one on the right! ugh


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Improving each time. good job!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

What an improvement! Great job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Healing really quickly.....I love it.... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

It looks really good! It appears that she has a significant laceration at the top of the teat, and the redness and swelling you are seeing all around below that may just be from where it bled beneath the skin (a nasty bruise). It looks much better than it did at first.
If it's been 48 hours, sometimes heat such as a wet wash cloth heated in the microwave (test on your skin to make sure not too hot) can be applied for a bit, or a heating pad. It will help to increase the circulation, cutting swelling and making the bruising heal quicker.
I'm sorry you lost both of her babies, but you saved her life for sure.


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll post updated photos today - the laceration at the top was severe


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am glad she is improving! I'm sorry you lost the kids, but I agree with Aimee, you saved her life!


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Tonight next to her full sister who delivered without issue 2 days prior - so 6 days fresh and the other is 8 days - both FFs - one year old in Feb

Wondering if I should be worried about stricture on that teat?
__________________


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both have GORGEOUS udders!

As far as wether or not scar tissue will cause problems with stricture at the top of her teat, I do not know but what you can do is to apply bag balm to the areas to keep the scabbing soft, this may help with that. She looks as though she's healing well.....and the fact that your diligent care has kept infection away is a major plus!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, you've done such a wonerful job.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You have done a wonderful job. Can't wait to see the pics when she is all healed up. 

Jan


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you. I cover it with lanolin - would bag balm be a better option?


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Photo from this afternoon - the scab is actually separating from the teat - the whole really dark red area on both teats - it is all loose scabbing . . .I could cut it off, but I think I'll just it some off on its own. . .


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I can hardly wait to see how beautiful that udder looks once she's fully healed! You're doing such a wonderful job!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

That right teat is almost healed all the way. WOW! Amazing job your doing and no way is her udder ruined. Looks great, I'm excited to see how it's progressing. Nice Work.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

deineria said:


> Thank you. I cover it with lanolin - would bag balm be a better option?


Nope...using the lanolin is great...the Bag Balm I use is the original bag balm in the green can and is almost all lanolin in a vaseline base. Keep up what you are doing, also, deciding to let the scabs fall off on their own is good, pulling them off would increase scar tissue.


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks - forgot photos tonight - I hope the teats heal - that would make my month! lol


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Day 9



















This is after milking her out. . .

Anyone think I should mess with the scab?


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, the shape of her teats are really coming back. Looks awesome. I would leave them alone, probably just the milking will help them come off when they are ready


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW! what an awful experience for the doe and YOU! It is looking so much better...don't give up on her. she may not show again but the udder may not be lost?? time will tell....Good luck.


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks - I haven't shown her, but I had planned on having her LA'ed this spring - ugh! I think that will never happen now.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I would leave the scab alone. I imagine it will come off on it's own pretty soon. I'm amazed at the improvement every time you post. Good job!! I bet once it heals she will do well in her LA.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I would leave the scab alone too. 

Jan


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay. The only reason I even considered removing the scab was due to a dog attack on a doe I had last year and by leaving the scab on, the vet said it made the whole area worse because I could not clean it properly and once he did a debridement. . .it healed well . . .though I know this isn't that type of thing, and I think I will leave it alone until it comes mostly loose on it's own.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Her progress is great. But how are you able to milk her in that condition? Or did I misunderstand? I'd like to know in case something like that ever happens.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

deineria - I'm very impressed with what youve done for your girl! I'm learning alot through this post. I'll be checking back to see more pics.

Dreamchaser - Your avitar is awesome!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks. I nabbed it from Farmville. I was bored of my old one, and I'm addicted to Farmville!


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

> But how are you able to milk her in that condition?


We milk as usual, except we cover in lanolin to prevent abrasion and wear surgical gloves. . .it doesn't seem to bother her much anymore.

I add photos tonight - it looks much better today


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

There's a Before and After topic from a while back. It would be neat to put a before the healing and after the healing pic on there.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so amazed at the progress with healing! You have done a terrific job with her!


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Now it is easy to tell what a scab has formed -

I think this is day ten

Here are the 1st and 3rd day photo to compare how far she has come so far:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Wow. That girl is SO lucky to have you! Its amazing how much she is improving.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Getting better all the time. Good work


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amazing........... healing very well... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Today


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks GREAT! The healing process is a slow one but she has come such a long way very quickly. :hug:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! What an amazing change. I may have missed it but did you ever figure out exactly what happened to her?

Glad she is doing so well...she has a good mama! :hi5:


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

I am really not sure what happened.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

She looks so much better. It's truely amazing how she is recovering!


----------

